# JVC Everio Camcorder battery help



## Matthius (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello, New to the forums and I have a question I am unsure about. I have an Everio camcorder that I have had for some years now. I have not used it much at all, infact I have only used it maybe on four or five occasions. I have two batteries for it, one is a 1460mAh the other 730mAh. Well I tried to charge the batteries and there was nothing, no lights to indicate charging or any kind of blinking light. These batteries are relatively new, they have just been sitting for a while. The bigger one is brand new and was only used a few times.

I came by an article, and in this article someone mentioned something along the lines of with lion(I believe the battery type is called), or rechargeable batteries once they have sat for long enough unused the circuit board cuts out, or shuts off basically. My question is, is there truth to this? And if so is there some way to Reboot, or jump start these batteries to except a charge? 

I'd rather not fork out the $60+ for a new set of batteries if I do not have to. If anybody knows a trick to getting these to work again, or a method I am all ears!


----------



## Matthius (Nov 4, 2012)

To late to edit my first post, But I did find this in a reply on yahoo ask.

"c.Activate the battery with voltage and current 1.5 time higher then the highest ones of battery. (Use this method only when the battery can't be charged.)"


----------



## Matthius (Nov 4, 2012)

I hate to triple post, but I am unable to edit my first post. As for an update....

I took a 12v charger and spliced the end, attaching the + to the + on the battery, the same with the -. I plugged that into a power strip that was not on, and just to be safe I simply flicked the switch on once, then off, then on for a few more seconds and then off. I did this about 5 times. Took the cord off, and popped in the battery in. then turned the cam on, and the camcorder lights came on! For only a few seconds. Next step is to charge it. I believe I have found the solution to my problem.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Matthius

thanks for posting back your solution and sorry that your posts went unanswered - give us an update about the success or not of your solution - I for one would be interested as I have an old SD Everio camcorder which has sat unused of a couple of years now


----------

